# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  فهرس مخطوطات مكتبة عبد الله كنون بطنجة

## بديعي

فهرس مخطوطات مكتبة عبد الله كنون بطنجة 
على الرابط التالي:http://www.4shared.com/office/0HJrkzob/______.html

*                                                  المكتبة الإلكترونية المغربية*

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

أحسن الله إليكم، ونفع بكم
كيف السبيل إلى مخطوطة إن أردت تصويرها م هنالك أخي؟ هل مجانا أم يجب دفع رسوم أم ماذا؟
أفيدزني بارك الله فيكم

----------

